# Daytona Bike week!



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

If anyone is going to be in town or ever plans of coming to a bike week (or Biketober fest) event shoot me a PM I live in town and would love to herf. 

But bike week kicks off today, so if anyone in around (snake??) let me know!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> If anyone is going to be in town or ever plans of coming to a bike week (or Biketober fest) event shoot me a PM I live in town and would love to herf.
> 
> But bike week kicks off today, so if anyone in around (snake??) let me know!


Sure would like to get to Biketoberfest this year, guess I would have to trailer the bike that time of year though.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Troop,

I may ride out on Tuesday but am not sure if I will make it past Rossmeyer's or stay local at Orlando HD where they are having food, bands, and beer all week.

If I head out to Dayona, I'll pm ya. Are you up for watching some girls cole slaw wrestle at Cabbage Patch in Samsula and smoke some cigars? That's close to you isn't it?

It's kinda rough around the edges in there, but fun as hell.

To be honest, I really hate crowds.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Troop,
> 
> I may ride out on Tuesday but am not sure if I will make it past Rossmeyer's or stay local at Orlando HD where they are having food, bands, and beer all week.
> 
> ...


I'd go see the colw slaw if I had the time personal time at work.

Rossmeyers is north of my house, but still close. Yeah PM me!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Sure would like to get to Biketoberfest this year, guess I would have to trailer the bike that time of year though.


I guess so, how much snow do you get in October??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> I guess so, how much snow do you get in October??


It's an unknown factor here in Chicago, so Iwouldn't want to plan to ride and then get hit with some snow or ice last minute. I also would worry about riding through the Smokey Mountains that time of year.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> It's an unknown factor here in Chicago, so Iwouldn't want to plan to ride and then get hit with some snow or ice last minute. I also would worry about riding through the Smokey Mountains that time of year.


Do you have a trailer??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> Do you have a trailer??


Nope, but I think a couple buddies might have one I can borrow.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll be there. Don't know my schedule yet.

OX


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Nope, but I think a couple buddies might have one I can borrow.


Thats cool! let me know if you need any suggestions about where to stay, eat drink.....


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nope, but I think a couple buddies might have one I can borrow.


ill meet ya in indy with my bike! Whadya say?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> ill meet ya in indy with my bike! Whadya say?


If I go, you are on Brad! :tu


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> If I go, you are on Brad! :tu


Pick me up in Luhvul?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Pick me up in Luhvul?!


Be my bi-atch?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Be my bi-atch?


That's Ian's job!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That's Ian's job!!


Then you can be his bi-atch! :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Then you can be his bi-atch! :r


That's P-Diddy's job!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That's P-Diddy's job!


You know where this is going...... :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> You know where this is going...... :r


We don't want to go there!:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> We don't want to go there!:r


I know you don't! :r


----------



## Rhody738 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is just an FYI, my Dad's band is playing these two places the rest of Bike Week if anyone in the area is looking for a place to go!

The Double Barrel Band!

*6th Bruce Rossmeyers Destination Daytona 2pm till 5pm*

*6th  Cabbage Patch Samsula Fl 10pm till 2am*
*7th  Cabbage Patch Samsula Fl 6:30 till 9:30*
*8th  Cabbage Patch Samsula Fl 10pm till 2am*


----------

